# "Kein Dns resolved auf Root IP"



## freeserver4u (18. November 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Ich habe mich durch die "sufu" durchgearbeitet jedoch noch nichts gefunden!
Ich habe einen vServer mit Debian 3.1 und Plesk, psybnc & oidentd laufen ohne Probleme.

Jedoch henge ich zurzeit bei dem Thema "vhosts" fest.

Wenn ich im irc /dns "domain" eingebe kommt die ip, gebe ich jedoch /dns "IP" ein kriege ich einen

* Dns unable to resolve

Nun die frage weiss einer wodran das liegen könnte?.

Danke!


----------



## olqs (19. November 2007)

Das liegt daran, dass kein Reverse-DNS Eintrag für die IP gesetzt ist.
Siehe auch:Reverse Domäne

Dies kann nur derjenige, dem die IP gehört, also dein Provider. Es geht auch immer nur ein Eintrag pro IP.


----------



## freeserver4u (19. November 2007)

Das heisst also wenn ich zb. eine domain auf "meine ip setze" da ich hier eine standleitung habe und meine DNS ja "resolved" wird, und von dieser IP ins IRC Netzwerk gehe. Dann würde er den vhost anzeigen richtig?


----------



## olqs (19. November 2007)

freeserver4u hat gesagt.:


> Das heisst also wenn ich zb. eine domain auf "meine ip setze" da ich hier eine standleitung habe und meine DNS ja "resolved" wird, und von dieser IP ins IRC Netzwerk gehe. Dann würde er den vhost anzeigen richtig?



Keine Ahnung was du da jetzt genau meinst. ;-)  Aber es ist so:
Du registrierst eine Domain (http://www.beispiel.de) und setzt nen (Forward) Eintrag auf deine IP (1.2.3.4).
Dann ist http://www.beispiel.de auflösbar zur IP 1.2.3.4

Das heisst aber nicht, dass 1.2.3.4 zu http://www.beispiel.de aufgelöst wird.
Diesen Reverse DNS Eintrag muss der Eigentümer der IP Adresse, also dein Provider/Hoster setzen. Manchmal kann man das auch selbst über ein Webinterface.
Der Reverse-DNS Eintrag ist nicht unbedingt abhängig von einem Forward Eintrag.


----------



## freeserver4u (20. November 2007)

Genau diesen Eintrag kann ich nicht setzen.
Also an der IP kann ich nichts verändern, nur die DNS einträge usw in Plesk.

Naja trotzdem Danke!


----------

